

Original Stitch Offers 1 Billion Computerized Design Combinations - takahito
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/12/original-stitch-is-a-shirt-company-that-offers-1-billion-computerized-style-combinations/

======
rohanprabhu
I personally believe that the title is quite misleading. Although factually
correct, it kind of makes it sound like a much bigger deal than it actually
is. If I give you 10 fabrics to choose from and 10 button styles, I am
offering you a 100 different shirts that way. The problem is that other than 1
or 2 button styles, others would look way too ugly. So, even though this is
highly subjective, for the most part of it, looks like almost all of the
combinations, from within a billion are not really feasible, and you really
won't count 2 shirts with a slightly different inner cuff fabric as two
different shirts. Right now, they have two pocket styles. If they were to add
3 more pocket styles (triangle cut, round cut, with or without button), then
they have jacked up their shirt collection to 3 billion.

I am not just nitpicking on the number. The problem is that the customization
isn't any great than what you would get a local shop. When I saw the title, I
thought I would be able to design the fabric itself via combinations. That is
what would result in really unique shirts for me, at least to the extent to
what is implied by the title.

What the title really needs to imply is "customizable shirts" and that is
something that is still amazing to me, and is great and something I would pay
for.

~~~
takahito
Thanks for the great feedback. Yes, the title should say "customizable
shirts". I agree with you the "1 billion" number doesn't really matter because
in reality only a fraction of the design combination will really look good on
you. However, since this is a design focus app, we want to unleash people's
imaginations that they can express themselves without boundaries. So the "1
billion" does that.

Compared to local store though where you only have 15-20 pre-made shirts to
choose from, designing a shirt from over 200 different patterns is a great
advancement in shopping experience. After you picked your base pattern, you
can further customize other details to truly reflect your unique style and
taste.

Then there is the fit issue. Say you found something you like off the rack but
it doesn't fit. It is a frustrating, compromising experience. We totally
solved this problem once and for all- you can get a good looking shirt that
fits you well in a few clicks.

~~~
rohanprabhu
Hi. Apologize for the late reply and kudos for following up on the feedback. I
am not denying in any way that you have solved a problem. My only point was
that the '1 billion' number is quite misleading, because I will dispute you on
the "unleashing people's imagination" part. The problem I see in your argument
is that you are comparing yourself with a local store that sells readymade
shirts. You need to compare yourself with a local tailor instead. I am not in
US, so I don't know what the market there is, but if I were to walk in any
store in my country I still have more than 200 different patterns to choose
from ([http://raymondindia.com](http://raymondindia.com)). Also, I am not sure
if getting a tailor offline is expensive or not in US. Also, one of the great
factors I see is convenience. You are totally selling me your idea when you
say "in a few clicks" and not when you say "unleash your imagination". Your
pricing also seems extremely reasonable and that is another selling point for
me.

Everything aside, I really think your app is great and I would definitely give
it a try when I visit US next time (I hope you deliver it in 1-2 weeks,
because that is generally how long my trips are) :)

------
rotten
All of their pictures are of unnaturally thin midsections. How about showing
us what the shirts look like on regular men. I don't know anyone in person
with the kind of physique they show the shirts on.

Also, they are all stripes/plaids with conservative "dress shirt" styling..
How about some floral designs, "hawaiian" patterns, bright and contrasting
colors?

I'm one of those middle aged, enlarged midsection, (hairy) tech guys who likes
to wear bright hawaiian style shirts to work that they claim to be targeting.
There was nothing to interest me on their site.

Instead it looks like their market is 21 year old body builders who are going
into stereo system sales.

~~~
takahito
I love your feedback! Yes, we should create different models that resemble
your body type so psychologically you can relate to what you are designing
better.

Having said that, we actually offer 5 different fit types from Super Slim all
the way to Big and Tall. It is just that the 3D models don't reflect that.
Perhaps we should?

After you signed up you can tell the design app what type of shirts you want
to design. In your case, simply choose "Design a Casual Shirt" and go from
there. Plenty of bold, bright, floral patterns for you to express your unique
taste!

